# Looking for a fast feeder.



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

What cheap fish do you think is the fastest? I'd like to see my Red have a little bit of trouble catching his dinner the next time I decided to give him feeders.

I gave him a giant danio one time. He chased it for almost an hour before he finally bit off half of it's tail fin and gobbled it up.


----------



## JesseD (Mar 26, 2003)

u want something that takes longer than 1 hour to catch?

try convicts.....last days/weeks/months....who knows









cheapest fish for the chase are rosy reds..


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

I would say Exodons. Thosew mofos are fast!!! But I wouldnt advise it if you still have baby Ps. They might end up tearing out ther scales and killing your Ps. But they are fast ass mofos!!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Giant Dianos and silver dollars are fast.


----------



## thoroughbred (Mar 14, 2003)

post a pic of a dani never seen one and convicts are more of a fight not because theyre fats cause theyre mea and might live in ur tank for a very long time!


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

How much do convicts and exodons usually cost?

rosy reds, are no chase at all.


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

convicts are pretty damn cheap. just a few bucks for a nice big one or so


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

danio would still be your best bet..they others will get smoked rather quickly


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

chinese algea eaters are one of the fastest fish I know, also flying foxes are fast, and hatchet fish and butterfly can jump out of the water and glide across the waters surface to escape preditors.

I however would not like to be reccomending using these fish as feeders as I like them, but they are all fast.









well the butterfly fish may not be all that fast, but it can jump - and even catch flying insects!!!


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Danio Zebras all the way...!


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Mr. Hannibal said:


> Danio Zebras all the way...!


 You stole my thunder. YES, zebra danios are aquatic lightning!


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> chinese algea eaters are one of the fastest fish I know


they really are i have one in my tank now for over a month


----------



## Glowin_Navi (Apr 21, 2003)

Ive been looking for something like this for a while too, but i cant find anything that gives my reds too much of a fight. I wanted something to piss em off and be a bitch to catch, the zebra danios were the best so far. But are silver dollars supposed to be fast? Thats what i was told when i got one from my lfs but when i ther him in the tank he just swam around really non chalant. Like he ddint even care that he was getting a complete makeover of his body







But try those zebra things, throw a bunch in and that'll confuse your reds and give u a good show for a while


----------



## upt1me (Jun 26, 2003)

Tiger barbs are extremely fast, some website even say they are good tank mates for piranhas.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

upt1me said:


> Tiger barbs are extremely fast, some website even say they are good tank mates for piranhas.


 Nah.. those got eatten by my reds when I tried adding them to eat snails. They're not fast at all!! Im telling you, Exodons!!


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

yes silver dollers are fast, they don't seem to be untill they skit out like piranhas do and they are much like piranhas in that respect.

they also have great healing powers - these fish are so simelar to piranhas


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

> they also have great healing powers - these fish are so simelar to piranhas










renuable food source


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

Okay, I put in 2 Convicts, and 2 Zebra danios at 3:00 p.m. eastern time today. I'll see how long they all last.

The Convicts were $2.50, and the zebras were $ .99, well one was free. Buy 3 fish get one free.

I asked if he had any exodons, and he told me the same thing he says when I ask about anything. 
"I haven't carried that in a few years"









I ask him, do you have any frozen food? *"I haven't carried that in a few years"
*
I ask, do you have any Rhom's? *"I haven't carried that in a few years"*


----------



## tinyteeth (Mar 12, 2003)

danios are fast, but not when small. i have these mosquito fish in my tank and they seem to not get eaten. they breed and breed, the babies get eaten, and breed again. they look like colorless guppies.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

I put in 4 more convicts yesterday for a total of six. The P probably won't like that many fish in his space, so I expect one to die pretty soon.


----------



## thomisdead (Mar 31, 2003)

The leader of the convict school just got nailed. he's still chasing around all of the other convicts though. the pic is horrible though, sorry.


----------



## Hagen (Jul 12, 2003)

look in your local paper. people are always looking to give away there fish.


----------



## Outie (Feb 19, 2003)

Your convicts are eventually gonna get smoked. Btw who ever mentioned the neon thing awhile back, that also was worthless bought 10 of them and they were all gone the next day.


----------

